# Random EN World message board trivia



## Piratecat (Jan 14, 2004)

We average 500 new members a month, more than 16 a day. At any given time, there are about as many Guests lurking as there are registered users browsing the boards.

We average about 1500 active messageboard users on any given day.

24 of the top 30 members (as defined by # of posts) are moderators or community supporters; 29 of these 30 have avatars. 

There are roughly 2700 new threads and 50,000 new posts every month.

6,227 members have 5 posts or more. With 1.24 million posts and 14,756 members, each member has an average of 84 posts. Crothian (who alone has 1.35% of the posts on the boards with his 16K+ count) throws the averages off a little.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 14, 2004)

oooh.  pretty numbers.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 14, 2004)

can we get a list of those top 30?

can i ask which number i'm at?


----------



## Mercule (Jan 14, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> can we get a list of those top 30?
> 
> can i ask which number i'm at?



That would be interesting data.

Off-hand, I'd say that #30 has at least 3000 (if not 5000) posts. You and I are probably safely out of the running, as I think there's a whole cluster of us between 1000 and 1500.  (I'll have to settle for being in the top five on DnD-L.)

If no other stats are available, I'd love to know who has the #2 slot and how far behind Crothian they are.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 14, 2004)

Go click on "members" and mess around with the sorting.  It's fun!*

* Actual fun not included. void where prohibited.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 14, 2004)

I think someone hit 8000 the other night. IF they are number 2 then PC might be number 3, he's prolly in the top 5 tho.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm # 159!  Woo-hoo!




			
				ArthurQ said:
			
		

> can i ask which number i'm at?



Saw you on the same page as me.  You're #170.


The funniest one is Horacio - he's in the top 30, but stopped posting last April.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 14, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I think someone hit 8000 the other night. IF they are number 2 then PC might be number 3, he's prolly in the top 5 tho.



Wrong!  He's only #6....but #1 in our hearts.


----------



## fba827 (Jan 14, 2004)

To answer ArthurQ's question ... 

(as of the time this post was written)...

Crothian  16,758 World's Worst Lurker  
kreynolds  9,711 Not Sean  
hong  8,698 Untermensch  
Nightfall  8,041 Registered User  
Hypersmurf  7,839 Registered User/Moderator  
Piratecat  7,314 Administrator  
Nemry  7,071 Now, the great taste of two moderators in one!  
alsih2o  6,639 Check for squirrels first!  
Mark  6,523 CreativeMountainGames.com  
Wicht  6,149 Community Supporter  
Darkness  5,985 Hand and Eye of Piratecat Moderator  
Henry  5,664 August Moderator  
Joshua Dyal  5,511 Motor City Caesar  
Morrus  5,324 Admiral o' th' High Seas  
Creamsteak  4,666 The Wired "In Character" Moderator  
BOZ  4,629 Hosted Forum Leader  
Psion  4,614 Drow-luvin' DM  
Horacio  4,552 Story Hour Addict  
Darklone  4,431 Walk on the Dark Side  
Kalanyr  4,353 Yet Another #dnd3e Op  
KitanaVorr  4,252 Registered User  
Argent Silvermage  4,229 Living proof that Reality is stranger than Fiction  
the Jester  4,137 Puggalo  
reapersaurus  4,127 Registered User  
Krug  4,075 Newshound  
Uriel  4,039 Registered User  
Eternalknight  4,023 Registered User  
Maldur  3,935 .303 bookworm  
CRGreathouse  3,902 Community Supporter  
Krishnath  3,849 Registered User


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow, I'm closer to the top 30 than I thought!

It just goes to show that if you work really hard at something you can get... umm.... hey, what was it you get if you're in the top 30? It's something good, right?


----------



## fba827 (Jan 14, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> hey, what was it you get if you're in the top 30? It's something good, right?




You are awarded muscle strains in your wrists/hands and/or weakened vision.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jan 14, 2004)

16,758 posts
/
744 days since the boards opened.
= 22.5 posts per day.

or about 1 / hour.



I feel suspiciously like I'm not keeping up.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Man, I thought "Random EN World message board trivia" was going to be a contest...

-Hyp.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Man, I thought "Random EN World message board trivia" was going to be a contest...
> 
> -Hyp.



 Actually so did I!!!

Hmm, I'm in the top 30... man I need a life.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 14, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm in the top 30... man I need a life.




Gee.  Thanks.

-Johnny 5.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Actually so did I!!!
> 
> Hmm, I'm in the top 30... man I need a life.




I thought this counted as one


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 14, 2004)

so thats why you're trying to win?
Yanno, at this gencon i think we should give crothian a portable keyboard with a minature screen that can connect online anywhere he is, but it can only access enworld. that way he can post wherever he goes.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2004)

Heh. If Henry and nemmerle hadn't merged their post count into one being (Nemry), I'd still be in the top 10.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 14, 2004)

No, the real answer for Crothian is to pay for a sattelite connection, and use a filling as a receiver.  We can get him a keyboard and monitor with a battery backpack, and he'll be good to go.

God help the servers if the day ever comes when he can get an internet-ready chip implanted in his brain.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> God help the servers if the day ever comes when he can get an internet-ready chip implanted in his brain.



Shouldn't be too bad; he can only post if other people can keep up with him. And even the entire EN boards community taken together would have a hard providing Crothian with enough things to reply to in this case.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 14, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Gee.  Thanks.
> 
> -Johnny 5.



 No offence intended of course   As Crothian said, this is a life!


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 14, 2004)

#245. and still posting!

Wonder what my word count is? Both total and per post. (I do tend to write 'em long don't I?)


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 14, 2004)

That would be interesting to see. Words per post by the member.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

Makes me wonder what the chart would have looked like if the Great Hivemind Purge hadn't happened. For those without reference, all the old [Hivemind] threads were deleted so that the boards would run a bit quicker, and a lot of people lost a lot of posts. I myself lost around 2,500...which would have placed me certainly in the top 20.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 14, 2004)

Any volunteers to start counting?


----------



## diaglo (Jan 14, 2004)

i lost my page 3 status.

i kinda liked being nekked on these boards.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 14, 2004)

...And that one slides right into the list of ´things we diddn´t want to know about´.....


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder what the chart would have looked like if the Great Hivemind Purge hadn't happened. For those without reference, all the old [Hivemind] threads were deleted so that the boards would run a bit quicker, and a lot of people lost a lot of posts. I myself lost around 2,500...which would have placed me certainly in the top 20.




The posts I lost alone would place me in the top ten......


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2004)

As it turned out, my rank was uneffected by the purge.  Some folks above me dropped significantly, and I lost some posts, but my ranking stayed right about the same.

I think it speaks well of the community how many of the top posters have given back to the community as supporters (although I understand how it is not possible for everyone).  Well done!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 14, 2004)

I was rather surprised to find myself as high as 48 or so... must be the drip, drip, drip effect over time


----------



## Crothian (Jan 14, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crothian (who alone has 1.35% of the posts on the boards with his 16K+ count) throws the averages off a little.




In statistics isn't it a common practice to disregard the high and the low number or something like that?  I do think that taking me out of the equation would give more realistic results.


----------



## Mark (Jan 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I do think that taking me out of the equation would give more realistic results.




No doubt.




_I've read your posts..._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I've read your posts...




What, _all_ of them?

-Hyp.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What, _all_ of them?



Sounds like a full-time job to me.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 15, 2004)

Crap, I don't even read all my posts


----------



## Mark (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, _skimmed_...   



Erm..._sampled_...?    



Who am I kidding.  I can't read his posts.  There's enough drivel on the internet as is.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Who am I kidding.  I can't read his posts.  There's enough drivel on the internet as is.




Not to worry. I plan to sticky his account to the top of the second page of member listings.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 15, 2004)

Promise?  THat would be so cool!!!


----------



## Capellan (Jan 15, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crothian (who alone has 1.35% of the posts on the boards with his 16K+ count) throws the averages off a little.




And it gets really scary when you consider that he's _also_ found time to make nearly 3,000 posts to Randomling's forums


----------



## Crothian (Jan 15, 2004)

Shh!!  That's a secret!!  

What's internet addiction??


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 15, 2004)

You know, it'd be interesting to find out what the top 20 posters do for a living...


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I'm not in the top 20 (27th) but I work am an Assisstant Manager in a men's store.


----------



## Sir Trent (Jan 15, 2004)

*Surging*

With this post I power my way up to a tie for 1832nd place! Here I come Crothian!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 15, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. If Henry and nemmerle hadn't merged their post count into one being (Nemry), I'd still be in the top 10.



 Did that actually happen?  Henry is still listed as #Something (can't bother to count down that far)


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Did that actually happen? Henry is still listed as #Something (can't bother to count down that far)



All three of them are listed - Henry, nemmerle _and_ Nemry.

(Though nemmerle isn't in the top 30.)


----------



## BSF (Jan 16, 2004)

I do think word count would be interesting, but I am not sure vBulletin has a report for that.  A few months ago, I thought about changing my .sig to:

16050 posts behind Crothian: Losing ground daily.

Though I confess that I am sometimes a little jealous that Crothian is able to participate in as many topics as he does.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 16, 2004)

Sir Trent said:
			
		

> With this post I power my way up to a tie for 1832nd place! Here I come Crothian!




You go, Trent!


----------



## BSF (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow!  I am close to breaking into the top 400.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I am falling back down...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 17, 2004)

Been noticing diaglo has been making a run on the post count thing, two days ago I noted we were about even and not not even!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 17, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Though I confess that I am sometimes a little jealous that Crothian is able to participate in as many topics as he does.




It's not that hard really.  I'm a gamer, been a gamer for a long time.  And there are many, many topics about RPGs on these boards.  It's like a match made in the seven heavens


----------



## jdavis (Jan 17, 2004)

currently 115, I've been slipping lately.


----------



## BSF (Jan 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's not that hard really.  I'm a gamer, been a gamer for a long time.  And there are many, many topics about RPGs on these boards.  It's like a match made in the seven heavens




Yeah, I've only been gaming for 23 years.  I just don't have the time to see every topic.    You must manage your browsing and read faster than I.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 17, 2004)

After expereicne I'm pretty good at recognizing threads and topics that I'll like.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 17, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> All three of them are listed - Henry, nemmerle _and_ Nemry.
> 
> (Though nemmerle isn't in the top 30.)



 So what exaclty is the who 'Nemry' deal?  Where did 'he' come from and how did 'he' get so many posts?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 17, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> So what exaclty is the who 'Nemry' deal?  Where did 'he' come from and how did 'he' get so many posts?




Nemry... _is_.

-Hyp.


----------



## Olive (Jan 17, 2004)

What's a little wierd is how many antipodeans there are in the top 30 (ie. people from Australia and NEw Zealand)...

Hypersmurf, Hong, EnternalKnight. I wonder how that compares to the overall percentage of antipodeans on the boards?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 17, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> What's a little wierd is how many antipodeans there are in the top 30 (ie. people from Australia and NEw Zealand)...
> 
> Hypersmurf, Hong, EnternalKnight. I wonder how that compares to the overall percentage of antipodeans on the boards?




Top thirty, feh.  We've got 40% of the top _five_...

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 17, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Top thirty, feh.  We've got 40% of the top _five_...
> 
> -Hyp.




Ya, but we all know only * one * number counts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm curious if theirs anyway, it would be an admin function I'm sure, what's the post count say from July of this year and just how few people have posted more than me...

It's been a quick half a year.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 18, 2004)

I just want to know where Nemry is from


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 18, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I just want to know where Nemry is from




Well, you see, Johnny, when a nemmerle and a Henry love each other very, very much...

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 18, 2004)

That's just so wrong.......


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's just so wrong.......




He asked!

-Hyp.


----------



## BSF (Jan 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but we all know only * one * number counts




Let's harken back to my Cross-Country/Track days here ...

2nd Place is the first Loser...


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's just so wrong.......




Yeah. Everybody knows that it's, "When a Henry and a nemmerle love each other..."


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but we all know only *one *number counts



Yup - member account number.


----------



## Henry (Jan 19, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well, you see, Johnny, when a nemmerle and a Henry love each other very, very much...
> 
> -Hyp.




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

_*shuts eyes, hands on ears*_

Not Listening! Not Listening!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yup - member account number.



and where can that be seen at?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and where can that be seen at?



In the URL of your profile.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> _*shuts eyes, hands on ears*_
> 
> Not Listening! Not Listening!



...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> In the URL of your profile.



Thanks, Mr Marino. 

There just isn't nothing cool about 13442...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 19, 2004)

Aw, cool! Respectable spot at the bottom of the eighth page, just three slots short of Gygax. I'll take it.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> There just isn't nothing cool about 13442...



Well, cool number or not, at least you're here and posting. That's what really counts, right? 

And cool numbers are no guarantee for a happy posting life. 

...

But enough of _that_.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 20, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Well, cool number or not, at least you're here and posting. That's what really counts, right?
> 
> And cool numbers are no guarantee for a happy posting life.
> 
> ...




Hey, most of the cool numbers are still around.

Well, apart from... _number 8_.

... uh-oh.  I think I've said too much.

If you don't hear from me again, you know what to do!

-Hyp.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 20, 2004)

"When a nemmerle loves a Henry  
Can't keep his mind on nothing else  
He'll trade the ENWorld  
For the good thang he's found  
If mod's bad poster can't see it  
Henry can do no wrong  
Turn his back on his best friend  
If nemmerle put Henry down...."

With apologies to Percy Sledge


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2004)

I've meet Henry, but I've never meet nemmerle so this is only a slightly wierd visual image.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> 24 of the top 30 members (as defined by # of posts) are moderators or community supporters; 29 of these 30 have avatars.




Still the lone holdout...  I win!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> Still the lone holdout...  I win!




Gosh, that's like telling Piratecat "I double-_dog_ dare you!"...

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2004)

He went right to the double dog dare; skipping the dare and the double dare all together........


----------



## Umbran (Jan 21, 2004)

You have the right to an avatar.  If it would be funnier, one will be appointed for you...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> You have the right to an avatar. If it would be funnier, one will be appointed for you...



Indeed?


----------



## Umbran (Jan 21, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Indeed?




Apparently, yes.  I am quite suitably hoist with my own petard


----------

